# First Blindfold Solve! 11:38!



## aznblur (Jul 16, 2007)

WOO! I finally solved a 3x3x3 blindfolded in 11:38. There was no parity, which was good, I've had 10 DNF's before mainly because of parities or I just stuffed up a set-up/put-down move.


----------



## pjk (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats! Now do the 2 competition scrambles


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jul 25, 2007)

Me too! F2 R' L' F' L2 D2 F L F2 U L2 F2 D U R F' U2 B2 F' R2 B U2 R L F
i got 11:09.64. 

Man i'm so happy right now ;D This was my 3rd attempt but i did alot on paper first! Yay for BLD!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.members.shaw.ca/lost80s/whatafeeling.html

and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWcNiebYGuo


----------

